# Personal Insurance Options



## Guido (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Years, everyone! My personal insurance company has sent me a form declaring that I do not work for a ride-sharing. When I sign it my policy will be cancelled. Where do I go to get personal insurance that will allow me to drive for a ride-sharing company? I'm in San Francisco.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Guido said:


> Happy New Years, everyone! My personal insurance company has sent me a form declaring that I do not work for a ride-sharing. When I sign it my policy will be cancelled. Where do I go to get personal insurance that will allow me to drive for a ride-sharing company? I'm in San Francisco.


Take the form to 1455 Market Street in SF. Explain to them what is happening and get their advice on where to go.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Take the form to 1455 Market Street in SF. Explain to them what is happening and get their advice on where to go.


Then post on here what they tell you please.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Guido said:


> My personal insurance company has sent me a form declaring that I do not work for a ride-sharing. When I sign it my policy will be cancelled. Where do I go to get personal i


Please post a pic of the form.


----------

